# Football pick up games?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello again folks!

I enjoy playing football, though no longer competitive, and so was wondering if anyone knows of any get togethers for pick up games around the Algarve for middle aged donkeys like myself?

Cheers!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Over 50? Walking football is very popular here https://walkingfootballalgarve.com


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Cheers Siobhán!


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

we currently live in lanarkshire scotland, moving to algarve as soon as we can get organised, ive seen this and am very interested too, looked at 2019 tournament and seen one of the first teams to register if from my local area here haha


----------

